# Нужна ваша помощь в определении лечения баяну



## wunjo_jewplayer (27 Апр 2013)

Недавно на концертном баяне Weltmeister запали клавиши на левой руке. Я поправил всю эту штангу (всегда думал, что это называется так), клавиши встали на место, но аккорды теперь звучат неполноценно, не все звуки полностью слышны, как будто приглушенный аккорд. Хотелось бы узнать у вас, что бы это могло быть? Как мне это поправить?


----------



## ze_go (28 Апр 2013)

фотЫ в студию! 
в том числе макро...


----------



## kolabook (28 Апр 2013)

Смотри внимательно механику. Когда нажимаеш кнопку аккорда должны двигатся три ( в 7 акк. может четыре)проволочных рычежка.
Подвигай каждый рычажок отдельно, чтобы ничего незаедало.Послушай какие ноты звучат.


----------

